
Top 6 Dictators Who Divided Children from Parents - chmaynard
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/top-6-dictators-who-divided-children-from-parents/
======
zunzun
If there were also a list of the bottom 6, we could learn much from a
comparative study of the two dictatorial groups.

